# ECRC NAVARRE REDFISH TOURNAMENT!!!



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

The 2nd Stop for the ECRC is happening in 11 days! We had 27 boats show up for our first one in Destin last month which was a miracle considering the conditions. We expect a larger participation in this one. Whether you are just getting into inshore fishing or having been winning tournaments for years, you're going to love this series! Information has been posted on the website, www.theredfishclub.com. You can find it by clicking on the "Navarre 3/27/10" button on the home page or by clicking on this link, http://theredfishclub.com/nexttournament.html. 

I hope to see you at the check-in at Half Hitch Tackle on the 27th! Who's coming!? 

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

Jim Jimenez

ECRC President, [email protected], 850-450-4298


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

See ya there Jimmy. Tony and I are planning out pre-fishing day's already!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Team Death Sled will be there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Why do I want to put my money on Jimmy? 



Will the streak continue?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *JoeZ (3/16/2010)*Why do I want to put my money on Jimmy?
> 
> Will the streak continue?


Hard notto bet on him right now Joe!!! He's on a roll for sure.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Splittine (3/16/2010)*Team Death Sled will be there.




still 11 days out plus pre-fishing...boat might not make it...it is getting close to the end of the month and it has been trouble free so far:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *JoeZ (3/16/2010)*Why do I want to put my money on Jimmy?
> 
> Will the streak continue?


Im putting my Calcutta money on him.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Team Ms Dixie is planning pre-fishing right now, but we are amatuers against some experienced hitters. Guess we'll just go fishing.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

We'll be there...hopefully in a rigged out Ranger!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out in the morning to start looking.... Now........should I go East or west??? I'm feeling West


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Where can I find the rules for the tourney ? Live bait or artificial ? Can we only launch at Navarre beach launch or can we fish anywhere in Navarre ?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://theredfishclub.com/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Artificial, fish anywhere, launch anywhere as long as you are at Navarre rampfor take off at first light. Great people to be around and usually a fun time at weight ins as long as it wasnt 7' that day.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *CCC (3/18/2010)*Where can I find the rules for the tourney ? Live bait or artificial ? Can we only launch at Navarre beach launch or can we fish anywhere in Navarre ?




but if you plan on fishing it make sure your a member of the club, come to half hitch to register and draw your number, and have a partner(also has to be a member)


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

ahhhhh IC said the blind man, must be a member, ok thanks.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

You can join on-line. It's very easy to do. Get a partner and come on out. Fun Time with Good Folks.

Go to www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *CCC (3/19/2010)*ahhhhh IC said the blind man, must be a member, ok thanks.


Its real reasonable. $35 for year membership and $10 a tourney for entry fees.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Wade and I will be there.



I have to fly to Palm Springs, CA on Monday and wont be back till Friday afternoon, so I wont be able to do much prefishing. I can however do some cell phone scouting. It saves on Petrol at least.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey CCC, Mitch and I are the newbies this year.. Join us and share the excitement. We'd love the challenge. Hopefully the weather will be better than the Destin event:banghead


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well,

Who's located fish?? I located some schools of smaller fish Friday. Not a whole lot in the way of upper slotsthough. Was going to search again today but the wind scared me away we went and caught Sheepshead at the pass instead:banghead 

Looking forward to seeing you guy's all again Saturday!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

5 Days.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

3 days, 14 hrs,6 minutes.

We have a very fun weigh-in plannedat Juana's. Everyone is welcome to attend, even if you're not in the tournament. Weigh-in begins at 3:00pm.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

3 days 8 hours 30 minutes and 25 seconds. 

I love that clock on the website. That is so cool to see the time running down, even if it is a couple ofweeks away.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

2 Days 9 Hours till kickoff.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

1 day 19hours and 30 minutes left!!!

Winds look to be doing the standard tourney day shift!! Looks like mostly East in the morning, hopefully it'll stay below 15kts. See you guy's soon!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

21 Hours


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Fired Up. 

Looking forward to being on the water. See you guys in the morning.....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE id=hourlyTable class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>1AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>4AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>7AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>10AM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>1PM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>4PM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>7PM</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #172c6c; WIDTH: 12.5%; COLOR: #fff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC><DIV class=b>10PM</DIV></TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=8><SPAN class=red>Temperature / <SPAN class=green>Dew Point (°F):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>49 / 41</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>45 / 40</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>43 / 40</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>49 / 45</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>65 / 49</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>67 / 52</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>65 / 54</DIV>








































</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>61 / 54</DIV>








































</TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=8>Humidity (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>73% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>79% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>85% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>85% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>56% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>58% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>67% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>80% </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=8>Wind (mph):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>6 mph NE</DIV>(40°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>6 mph ENE</DIV>(60°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>6 mph East</DIV>(80°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>9 mph ESE</DIV>(110°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>12 mph SE</DIV>(140°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>12 mph SSE</DIV>(150°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>11 mph SSE</DIV>(150°)</DIV></TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







</DIV>8 mph SSE</DIV>(150°)</DIV></TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=8>Conditions:</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Clear </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Clear </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Clear </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Clear </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Clear </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Clear </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Partly Cloudy </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</DIV>Partly Cloudy </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=8>Probability of Precipitation (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>0% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>0% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>0% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>10% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>10% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>10% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>10% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>20% </TD></TR><TR class=sectionTitle><TD colSpan=8>Cloud Cover (%):</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>0% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>0% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>3% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>3% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>3% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>3% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>29% </TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>29% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

The forecast is looking a little better this morning!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Capt. Blake Nelson (3/16/2010)*We'll be there...hopefully in a rigged out Ranger!


I saw a RANGER headed towards Legendary on the back of a Semi wednesday afternoon. Was that your boat Blake??


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

you guys are quite fortunate that i'm not coming in town to win this thing. it's funny, i live 800 miles away and i know where some good fish are stacked up. i sure wish i could make it to town this weekend to fish with pops and see if we could do anything. you guys have fun! can't wait to see who does well in my home waters...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Will,

Tell me where the fish are stacked up and I'll give you all the credit for me and Tony's win!!! Sounds lke a sound enough plan to me.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *Brad King (3/26/2010)*Will,
> 
> Tell me where the fish are stacked up and I'll give you all the credit for me and Tony's win!!! Sounds lke a sound enough plan to me.


:withstupid


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:withstupid...LOL


----------

